

Mozilla boss Brendan Eich resigns after gay marriage storm - RobAley
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26868536

======
ahy1
So his political view made him unsuitable for a job. I am really surprised
about this from a company and a foundation I associated with openness and
concern about freedom.

